# Simpson Episoden sollen in der Schweiz abgesetzt werden



## natario (28. März 2011)

Seit nun einigen Tagen geht es umher, 

es sollen im schweizer TV bestimmte Simpson Episoden abgesetzt werden, in denen Homer zu einfach mit Störungen und Fehlern im AKW von Monty Burns umgeht.
http://fact-fiction.net/?p=6090

Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich eine Zeichentrick Sendung bezüglich politischer Probleme zu zensieren. Wenn man bedenkt wie viel Mist Kinder tag täglich im TV gezeigt werden (jap. Anime etc) mit erheblich größeren Gewaltdarstellungen etc wird eine harmlose Sendung aufgrund eines AKW zensiert.

Vor allem muss man dazu bedenken, hat Matt Groening in vielen Episoden die teilweise schlechte Politik usw. aufs Korn genommen. Nimmt man die Episode mit dem Waffenclub und etc. wird den Zuschauern häufig die klassichen Probleme übermittelt, dazu zählt sicher auch die Arbeit im AKW. Ich sehe es eher als Zeichen, das häufig in Bereichen mit so großer Wirkung schlampig gearbeitet wird.

Es wird nicht lange dauern, dann wird ProSieben Deutschland da mitziehen.

Was meint Ihr dazu


----------



## Shaila (28. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu



Naja es ist die klassische "Soll ich lachen oder weinen" - Situation. Weiss nicht, was ich sonst dazu sagen soll. Das ist doch denke ich mit einer der elementaren Bausteine der Sendung, so Dinge ins Absurde zu ziehen. Es ist ja irgendwo eine Form von Kritik, jedenfalls versteh ich es als solche. Das setze ich in etwa damit gleich, bestimmte Karikaturen aus den Zeitungen zu verbannen, mit der gleichen Begründung. Das wäre genau die selbe Unlogik und im Grunde ist es in meinen Augen unnötige Zensur.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt in dem Artikel keine konkrete Begründung gefunden, sondern nur vage Formulierungen wie:"Da bekommt der Zuschauer doch unnötig Angst". Ziemlich hanebüchen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Angst man dann bei anderen Sendungen oder Filmen bekäme.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2011)

Finde ich auch total übertrieben, genauso wie die Reaktionen, in DE müssten umgehend und bis gestern ALLE AKWs abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Morinas (28. März 2011)

Man sieht doch auch, das in deutschland die spinner politik machen mit japans schicksal. und greenpeace und die grünen haben dabei KEIN GEWISSEN!
so langsam wirds lächlerlich was in deutschland passiert. und man sollte, wenn man kann, dieses land verlassen.


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

@ TE ich hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen dein Posting unter Zitierungsanmerkung als FB Status zu nehmen...

Ohman solangsam gehen die echt zu weit. Ey JAGT DOCH SOFORT eure Akws in die Luft dann wisst ihr dass man sie in die Luft jagen kann yay! Gott... manchmal muss man aber auch Grenzen setzen ... -.-


----------



## DarkSaph (28. März 2011)

Die Absetzung der Simpsons aufgrund der Katastrohe in Japan wäre ziemlich bescheuert, da diese Serie ja eigentlich selbst unter anderem die Gefahren eines Atomkraftwerks satirisch behandelt.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2011)

Ich sags mal so: Ich kann es nachvollziehen! So lange in Japan eine nukleare Katastrophe droht, will man halt Anstand/Mitgefühl zeigen, bzw. nicht taktlos wirken. Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass diese Sendungen nie mehr ausgestrahlt werden. Die Auswahl an Folgen ist mehr als groß genug und Zensur findet hier auch keine statt. Alle Zensurschreier sollten mal den Ball flach halten. Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als 5 gelbe Zeichentrickfiguren.


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2011)

Wunderbar. Danach verbieten sie alle Berichte über die Kernschmelze in Fukushima und allgemein über die absurde Unsicherheit von Atomkraftwerken und schon kann man die Mördertechnologie wieder als "sicher" verkaufen.
Mit den "mündigen" Bürgern kann mans ja machen.


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Ich kann es nachvollziehen! So lange in Japan eine nukleare Katastrophe droht, will man halt Anstand/Mitgefühl zeigen, bzw. nicht taktlos wirken. Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass diese Sendungen nie mehr ausgestrahlt werden. Die Auswahl an Folgen ist mehr als groß genug und Zensur findet hier auch keine statt. Alle Zensurschreier sollten mal den Ball flach halten. Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben als 5 gelbe Zeichentrickfiguren.



Ich hoffe das war ein Scherz, sonst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2011)

Denke nicht das Pro7 nachzieht.
Die Einschaltquoten sind denke ich mal sehr hoch Dienstags bei denen wenn Simpsons läuft.


----------



## Alion (28. März 2011)

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Folgen einer Überprüfung unterzogen werden und solche die anstössig wirken könnten, in nächster Zeit nicht ausgestrahlt werden.
Klar kann man es nach der nukular (ja das heisst so) Katastrophe irgendwie verstehen, jedoch finde ist es definitiv übertrieben eine Sendung deswegen nicht auszustrahlen.
Zumal das Schweizer Fernsehen auch andere Comedysendungen am Sonntag nach der Katastrophe aus dem Programm genommen haben mit der Begründung:


> «Wir können und wollen nicht satirisch unterhalten, wenn Katastrophen solchen Ausmasses wie jetzt in Japan geschehen.»


Eine Woche später haben sie es trotzdem gesendet. 
Ich habe langsam das Gefühl die Medien fürchten sich schon so vor Zuschauern die irgendetwas anstössig finden können, dass sie einfach alles was irgendwie anstössig wirken könnte aus dem Programm nehmen.


----------



## Contemptio (28. März 2011)

Nur blöd dass die meisten in der Schweiz ganz normales deutsches Fernsehen empfangen..lol


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war ein Scherz, sonst:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spielt das Kind sich auf, weil ich was geschrieben habe, dass dir nicht in den Kram passt?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. März 2011)

> Vorerst verzichtet man im deutschsprachigen Raum auf die Ausstrahlung von «Simpsons»-Folgen, in denen die Atomkraft eine Rolle spielt.
> 
> Das AKW-Unglück in Japan ist momentan ein brandaktuelles Thema. Aus diesem Anlass nehmen die Sender ProSieben, ORF und SF vorübergehend alle Folgen von der US-Zeichentrickserie «Die Simpsons» aus dem Programm, in denen Atomunglücke geschehen. Denn in dem Comedy-Format arbeitet auch Homer Simpson in einem Atomkraftwerk in Springfield, bei dem es häufiger zu Pannen kommt. Bereits im Vorspann bleibt ein Plutoniumstab an ihm kleben und auch ein Super-GAU wurde bei den «Simpsons» schon thematisiert.
> 
> ...


Springfield Shopper


----------



## BlizzLord (28. März 2011)

Naja typisch überzogene Reaktionen.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Denke nicht das Pro7 nachzieht.
> Die Einschaltquoten sind denke ich mal sehr hoch Dienstags bei denen wenn Simpsons läuft.



Pro7 ist schon nachgezogen:
Die AKW Folgen werden rausgefischt, steht ganz oben im ersten Link.

Ich persönlich finds ziemlich lächerlich. Jeder der mehr als 1 Meter Feldweg denken kann, weiß, dass bei der Produktion dieser Simpsons Folgen niemals die mögliche Probleme in japanischen Kraftwerken eine Vorlage waren oder in irgendeiner Weise ein Zusammenhang besteht, sondern dass es sich um reine Unterhaltungssendungen handelt, in denen Atomkraftwerke und ihre Probleme ggf. auf die Schippe genommen wurden.

Es ist völlig kleinkariert und sinnfrei die Sendungen abzusetzen. 

Aber wen wundert's noch....


----------



## Carcharoth (28. März 2011)

Nach 9/11 wurde die Folge "Homer in New York" auch ausm Programm genommen weil die Story nen grossen Teil im WTC hat...

Sind doch alle plemplem.


----------



## TheGui (29. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nach 9/11 wurde die Folge "Homer in New York" auch ausm Programm genommen weil die Story nen grossen Teil im WTC hat...
> 
> Sind doch alle plemplem.


ja, die kam ja erst neulich wieder, somit ist das kein Dauerzustand... Scheiße finde ich das trotzdem. ich kann bei sowas eigentlich selten mitreden ohne volkommen enrage zu gehen.. daher lass ich es lieber.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. März 2011)

Nächstes Armutszeugnis.

Wieviele brauchen wir noch bis man endlich begreift wie schief so manches hier auf der Welt läuft?


----------



## Gazeran (29. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nächstes Armutszeugnis.
> 
> Wieviele brauchen wir noch bis man endlich begreift wie schief so manches hier auf der Welt läuft?


So ist es!

Die ganzen Politiker und co. wissen doch eh nicht mehr was sie wollen.
Ich sehe das Springfield AKW eher als Kritik an normale AKWs, da man dort mal sehen kann was so alles schief gehen kann wenn man ein AKW nicht richtig beaufsichtigt / wartet.
Und das ist ja zurzeit die Meinung einiger Politiker, daher verstehe ich es nicht das es nicht ausgestrahlt werden soll...
Klar KÖNNTEN das einige Menschen falsch verstehen, aber ganz ehrlich: Zwingt euch jemand Simpsons zu schauen?
Es ist eine Freiwillige entscheidung das zu sehen, daher sind so ziemlich alle Argumente der Sender (auf gut deutsch) fürn Arsch.
Naja es bringt nicht viel wenn wirs hier besprechen...
Ich wäre ja dafür ProSieben irgendwie zu Kontaktieren / aufmerksam zu machen, nur ein einzelner richtet da nichts aus :/


So das war mein verstrahlter Senf.


Edit:
Mir is grad noch was eingefallen.
Das Lied "Schöne neue Welt" von Culcha Candela zeigt auch explodierende AKWs (Musikvideo) und der Text gibt solche Ereignisse sehr satirisch wieder:

[...]
Und fliegt das Kraftwerk in die Luft, fängt jeder an zu Strahlen.
[...]

Sollte man dieses Lied jetzt auch verbieten, oder eben nichtmehr austrahlen?


----------



## Ennia (29. März 2011)

Der einzige logische Schritt, nach einer Havarie -> Medien zensieren. Hell, yeah! Die Eidgenossen haben's einfach drauf.

Es wäre doch ein Unding über die eigene Energiewirtschaft nachzudenken. Verbieten wir doch lieber ein paar Nichtigkeiten, schließlich war die Atomenergie vor Fukushima sicher! Die Bürger gehören beschützt vor kritischen Ansichtsweisen!

Oh, wartet mal. Da war doch mal was in der heutigen Ukraine, in England, in den USA...


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Spielt das Kind sich auf, weil ich was geschrieben habe, dass dir nicht in den Kram passt?



Nein, aber ich find es einfach nur übertrieben. Was in Japan geschieht und geschah ist schlimm, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich meine, man muss "nur" weil ein AKW im Begriff ist, eine Kernschmelze zu verursachen, nicht gleich hyperventilieren und alles zensieren was an Japan erinnert.


----------



## Manoroth (29. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich find es einfach nur übertrieben. Was in Japan geschieht und geschah ist schlimm, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich meine, man muss "nur" weil ein AKW im Begriff ist, eine Kernschmelze zu verursachen, nicht gleich hyperventilieren und alles zensieren was an Japan erinnert.



ich wurde letzhin erst böse angeschaut und danach sogar noch blöd angemacht weil ich einer kollegin erklärt habe was n super gau is-.- die menschen drehn echt total am rad atm


----------



## RedShirt (29. März 2011)

Kernschmelze ist schon gewesen - also durch.
Interessanter wäre, wenn die Kernspaltung unkontrolliert wird - dann hättest den bekannten großen Pilz stehen.... wobei das vermutlich noch am wenigsten wahrscheinlich ist.

Ich seh das Problem eher, dass die Strahlung bald über die Nahrungskette kommt. Pazifik -> Fisch -> was wird sehr viel konsumiert? Genau.
Die Fischreste werden Tierfutter -> Fleisch.

=) hängt ja alles zusammen.


----------



## Kamsi (29. März 2011)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/884881/Regenwasser-in-vielen-US-Bundesstaaten-radioaktiv-belastet

http://www.shortnews.de/id/884512/EU-versucht-Grenzwerte-fuer-radioaktive-Verstrahlung-von-Lebensmitteln-zu-erhoehen

Ist da auch ganz nett zum thema  Den grünen hätte so kurz vor der Wahl nichts besseres passieren können mir tuts nur leid um die familien und personen die bei uns derzeit in den akws arbeiten die werden ja bald alle arbeitlos sein daran denken die grünen nicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. März 2011)

Süße Ironie. Simpsons absetzen, aber sobald es Bilder von verstrahlten Opfern in Fukushima gibt, laufen die natürlich ständig in den News.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.shortnews...oaktiv-belastet
> 
> http://www.shortnews...eln-zu-erhoehen
> 
> Ist da auch ganz nett zum thema  Den grünen hätte so kurz vor der Wahl nichts besseres passieren können mir tuts nur leid um die familien und personen die bei uns derzeit in den akws arbeiten die werden ja bald alle arbeitlos sein daran denken die grünen nicht.



Ich vermute mal stark, dass die Forschung der anderen Energien mindestens gleichviel, eher noch weit mehr Mitarbeiter benötigt.


----------



## Mod2506 (29. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So lange in Japan eine nukleare Katastrophe droht, will man halt Anstand/Mitgefühl zeigen, bzw. nicht taktlos wirken.



nukular, Lisa.. das Wort heißt "nukular"! ^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (29. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt in dem Artikel keine konkrete Begründung gefunden, sondern nur vage Formulierungen wie:"Da bekommt der Zuschauer doch unnötig Angst". Ziemlich hanebüchen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Angst man dann bei anderen Sendungen oder Filmen bekäme.



Ich krieg mehr Angst wenn ich mir die Nachrichten anschaue als wenn ich mir Simpsons angucke. Zensiert die Nachrichten!?!... achne stimmt, sind ja schon vorgefiltert.


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2011)

Ich persönlich find Simpsons seit irgendwann zwischen Staffeln 5-8 nicht mehr so wahnsinnig witzig, aber die Serie wegen Fukushima abzusetzen...find ich bescheuert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. März 2011)

da das in deutschland ja auch angekündigt ist, auch wenn es noch keine folge getroffen hat, finde ich es schon lächerlich.

allerdings frage ich mich, wer da seine finger im spiel hat, wenn in diesen zeiten, eine sendung die kritisch mit der kommerziellen, ausbeuterischen nutzung der atomkraft in gericht geht und folgen aufzeigt, nicht gezeigt wird

das ist doch alles augenwischerei. in baden wüttenberg hatten vor dem unfall 4% der leute atomkraft als problem bezeichnet, nun sind es 44%


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2011)

das ist so albern...da fällt mir passenderweise nur eins zu ein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich find es einfach nur übertrieben. Was in Japan geschieht und geschah ist schlimm, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich meine, man muss "nur" weil ein AKW im Begriff ist, eine Kernschmelze zu verursachen, nicht gleich hyperventilieren und alles zensieren was an Japan erinnert.



Es findet aber keine Zensur statt. Wenn es nicht Bekannt gemacht worden wäre, würde es nicht einmal auffallen. Diese Folegn werden halt in den nächsten 3 Wochen oder so nicht gezeigt. Danach ist wieder alles beim Alten. Man macht im Grunde aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten, wenn man sich darüber aufregt.

@ Mod2506: Das hat Homer nicht zu Lisa, sondern zum Admiral gesagt.


----------



## Groar (29. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> ...Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich eine Zeichentrick Sendung bezüglich politischer Probleme zu zensieren. Wenn man bedenkt wie viel Mist Kinder tag täglich im TV gezeigt werden (jap. Anime etc) mit erheblich größeren Gewaltdarstellungen etc wird eine harmlose Sendung aufgrund eines AKW zensiert...



Vorweg Anime = jap. Zeichentrick. Jap. Anime klingt wie ein deutscher Deutscher.^^
Sponge Bob, Ren & Stimpy usw. ist da weit größer Müll den sich Kinder ankucken können. Richtig gute Animes laufen im deutschen Fernsehen sowieso nicht, vielleicht mal auf Arte aber den Sender kennen eh die wenigsten.




Schrottinator schrieb:


> ...Es findet aber keine Zensur statt. Wenn es nicht Bekannt gemacht worden wäre, würde es nicht einmal auffallen. Diese Folegn werden halt in den nächsten 3 Wochen oder so nicht gezeigt. Danach ist wieder alles beim Alten. Man macht im Grunde aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten, wenn man sich darüber aufregt...



Kommt drauf an worüber man sich aufregt. Simpsons Folgen rausnehmen, aber jedes verstrahlte Opfer, oder weinende suchende Mütter bis zur Vergasung zeigen. Das ist verlogen und halbherzig. Die Medien schlachten das aus wie nichts Gutes aber dann werden Serien temporär aus dem Programm genommen. Lächerlich!


----------



## MasterCrain (29. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es findet aber keine Zensur statt. Wenn es nicht Bekannt gemacht worden wäre, würde es nicht einmal auffallen. Diese Folegn werden halt in den nächsten 3 Wochen oder so nicht gezeigt. Danach ist wieder alles beim Alten. Man macht im Grunde aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten, wenn man sich darüber aufregt.



Jop und wenn die Nachichten und das Internet nie über die Ereignisse in japan berichtet hätten würde es nicht mal auffallen und wir können alle glücklich in unserer kleinen feinen Welt bleiben. Das ist nun mal das wa sman Zensur nennt. So fängt es immer an. Im Kleinen.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es findet aber keine Zensur statt. Wenn es nicht Bekannt gemacht worden wäre, würde es nicht einmal auffallen. Diese Folegn werden halt in den nächsten 3 Wochen oder so nicht gezeigt. Danach ist wieder alles beim Alten. Man macht im Grunde aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten, wenn man sich darüber aufregt.
> 
> @ Mod2506: Das hat Homer nicht zu Lisa, sondern zum Admiral gesagt.



Ich würde hier jemanden anderen beschuldigen aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen. Es sind sicher nicht diejenigen, welche sich über diese Zensur (Nichts anderes ist es, kannst du mir erzählen was du willst) beklagen.


----------



## Natar (29. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich würde hier jemanden anderen beschuldigen aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen. Es sind sicher nicht diejenigen, welche sich über diese Zensur (Nichts anderes ist es, kannst du mir erzählen was du willst) beklagen.



ja komm mal klar mr. verschwörungsfanatiker dass hat nichts mit zensur zu tun

das schweizer fernsehen ist zu 99% öffentlich-rechtlich, dass man da für eine kurze zeit was verschiebt, was manchen leuten sauer aufstösst, ist normal


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2011)

Das mag beim Schweizer Fernsehen so sein. Der deutsche Sender ProSieben allerdings ist privat.

Für Zensur halte ich das nicht. Ist eher ein bisschen lächerlich, muss ich sagen. Wen und was haben die Macher der Simpsons über die Serie schon alles ins Lächerliche gezogen? Genau das ist ja das Lustige daran. Und ich muss ebenfalls sagen, dass ich die Bilder der Menschen, die alles verloren und nun Angst vor der Strahlenkrankheit haben, schlimmer finde, als wenn Homer Simpson sich so fett frisst, dass er von zu Hause arbeiten darf, den Wackelvogel als Arbeiter hinstellt und schlussendlich den GAU verhindert, indem er im Tank stecken bleibt, weil er so fett ist. Da kann ich drüber lachen, weil es einfach so meilenweit an der Realität vorbei ist, dass es lustig ist.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2011)

Natar schrieb:


> ja komm mal klar mr. verschwörungsfanatiker dass hat nichts mit zensur zu tun
> 
> das schweizer fernsehen ist zu 99% öffentlich-rechtlich, dass man da für eine kurze zeit was verschiebt, was manchen leuten sauer aufstösst, ist normal



Soso, nun bin ich also gleich ein Verschwörungsfanatiker. Ganz toll. Sicher hat das etwas mit Zensur zu tun. Dann dürfen besagte Menschen auch keine Nachrichten mehr gucken. Entschuldigung, aber wer sich in so einer Situation dann über die Simpsons aufregt, der hat meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Probleme, um welche er sich kümmern sollte. Ich sehe keinen einleuchtenten Grund, sowas dann aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Ich halte solche satirischen Sendungen für wichtig. Gibt ja viele satirische Sendungen.

Aber hey, wer hört schon auf einen Verschwörungsfanatiker...


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Soso, nun bin ich also gleich ein Verschwörungsfanatiker. Ganz toll. Sicher hat das etwas mit Zensur zu tun. Dann dürfen besagte Menschen auch keine Nachrichten mehr gucken. Entschuldigung, aber wer sich in so einer Situation dann über die Simpsons aufregt, der hat meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Probleme, um welche er sich kümmern sollte. Ich sehe keinen einleuchtenten Grund, sowas dann aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Ich halte solche satirischen Sendungen für wichtig. Gibt ja viele satirische Sendungen.
> 
> Aber hey, wer hört schon auf einen Verschwörungsfanatiker...



Ich versteh zwar deinen Standpunkt, aber es geht ja *nicht *darum, dass man diese Sendungen "zensieren" will, weil es um brisante politische Inhalte geht, die der Staat nicht gebrauchen kann, sondern dass Menschen gerade durch öffentliche Sender nicht in ihren Gefühlen verletzt werden sollen. Es ist nun mal etwas anderes, ob man in den Nachrichten nüchtern und sachlich über die Katastrophe berichtet, oder ob in der Comedy ähnlich gelagerte Situationen überspitzt und satirisch dargestellt werden. Ich kann mir ganz gut vorstellen, dass da gerade ältere Menschen die Satire bei den Simpsons nicht erkennen würden.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar deinen Standpunkt, aber es geht ja *nicht *darum, dass man diese Sendungen "zensieren" will, weil es um brisante politische Inhalte geht, die der Staat nicht gebrauchen kann, sondern dass Menschen gerade durch öffentliche Sender nicht in ihren Gefühlen verletzt werden sollen. Es ist nun mal etwas anderes, ob man in den Nachrichten nüchtern und sachlich über die Katastrophe berichtet, oder ob in der Comedy ähnlich gelagerte Situationen überspitzt und satirisch dargestellt werden. Ich kann mir ganz gut vorstellen, dass da gerade ältere Menschen die Satire bei den Simpsons nicht erkennen würden.



Das kann ich ja nachvollziehen. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich solche Sendungen *insbesondere* zu solchen Anlässen um so wichtiger.


----------



## Natar (29. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ganz toll. Sicher hat das etwas mit Zensur zu tun. Dann dürfen besagte Menschen auch keine Nachrichten mehr gucken.



Wo wir gerade bei nachrichten sind. 
ein satz wie:



> Kommt drauf an worüber man sich aufregt. Simpsons Folgen rausnehmen, aber jedes verstrahlte Opfer, oder weinende suchende Mütter bis zur Vergasung zeigen. Das ist verlogen und halbherzig



ist mal mehr als falsch. Nachrichten sind dazu da, die leute auch über hässliche tatsachen, in punkte neuartige medien auch mit bildern, zu füttern. Klar panikmache / sensationsjournalismus etc., das ist bekannt und kaum zu ändern 



> Entschuldigung, aber wer sich in so einer Situation dann über die Simpsons aufregt, der hat meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Probleme, um welche er sich kümmern sollte. Ich sehe keinen einleuchtenten Grund, sowas dann aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Ich halte solche satirischen Sendungen für wichtig. Gibt ja viele satirische Sendungen.



ja, aber leider empfindet da nicht jeder gleich, also ist es wohl mehr als anstand, im fernsehen da mal kurz einen gang tieferzuschalten
ich lach mich auch über witze über das geschehene in japan halbtot, aber mach diese nicht in der öffentlichkeit, wo es leuten sauer aufstössen könnte


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2011)

Wie das gesamte aktuelle Verhalten auf den ach so pöhsen Atomstrom völlig übertrieben, nutzlos, lächerlich und einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie das gesamte aktuelle Verhalten auf den ach so pöhsen Atomstrom völlig übertrieben, nutzlos, lächerlich und einfach nur dumm.



Wie das gesamte verharmlosende Verhalten gegenüber dem Atomstorm mal so völlig naiv, gefährlich und einfach nur dumm ist!

Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Xondor (29. März 2011)

Und die Schweiz ist nach dem UK das Land, das den meisten Atommüll ins Meer gekippt hat. Aber was sind schon Tonnen strahlenden Mists gegen eine Zeichentrickserie...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. März 2011)

Hach, geil. Hatten wir nicht neulich erst einen Thread zu diesem Thema geschlossen? Jetzt gehen sich die User schon wieder gegenseitig an, weil jeder die einzig wahre Meinung zum Atomstrom hat und alle anderen sind naiv, ahnungslos und überhaupt einfach nur doof. Grmbl!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

